# How noisy is your vape device?



## Silver (28/4/17)

I don't mind the gentle sound of a mellow vaporising taking place

But some devices are noisier than others and they can cause a bit of bother, especially when watching TV with the wife. Or when working and trying to concentrate - I like my silence 

But how noisy are they?

In the name of Science and for a bit of fun I pulled out my iPad and checked the dB levels with my trusty decibel meter. Its an app for iOS called Decibel 10th. I see it has recently been renamed Decibel 10. Lovely app and has been working for ages.

I tested the decibels of no noise at home - *40dB*
My *Subtank Mini* - *61dB* - noisy little thing!
*Kayfun V5 - 56dB* - a lot quieter!
I have also included a poll - please answer it and leave your comments below. Better still, get the app and measure the dB readings for your vape gear. Lets see what those vicious tanks and drippers with vicious coils measure out at 

Here is the step by step with my screenshots:

Ok, lets get a benchmark. No noise at home:
*40dB*




Now lets test the *Subtank Mini* at 12Watts. It is a bit noisy!
*61dB* !




Now lets test the *Kayfun V5* at 10 Watts
*56dB* !

Told you it was quieter than the other devices. Great!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## johan (28/4/17)

All noisy (whistler) devices can be fixed and/or quiet down. The noise is generated (or amplified) by sharp air entry- and exit vents - just take some fine sandpaper and round the air vents (inside as well as outside), problem solved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/17)

Your subtank is a noisy bugger @Silver 

Just downloaded the app now.
And ran two setups taking deep inhales.

The Kylin hit 51db




The Goon 24 reading at 48db

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

wow, thanks @Clouds4Days 

Just for calobration purposes, did you measure what is was when there was no noise?

Also, i found it challenging to take the screenshot and vape at the same time, so for the record, my readings were me bending down quite close to the iPad. I dont know where the microphone is on my iPad but i would say the atty was about 10cm away from the screen.


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/17)

I was just wondering something now @Silver do you think all phones/tablets mics would have the same sort of sensitivity or that they would be more a less equal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Wait, i tell you what, we need a standard way of doing this
Then we can get DB readings versus a no noise environment and take the delta as the reading for that atty.

I can tell you my Reo/RM2 or my moms Nautilus X may just be the quietest vape around
Or maybe my little Evod. Stealth machines of note!


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> wow, thanks @Clouds4Days
> 
> Just for calobration purposes, did you measure what is was when there was no noise?
> 
> Also, i found it challenging to take the screenshot and vape at the same time, so for the record, my readings were me bending down quite close to the iPad. I dont know where the microphone is on my iPad but i would say the atty was about 10cm away from the screen.



I just did another test on the goon , my previous reading was 48db holding my phone close to the atty .
I held the mic part this time almost against the Goon and got a reading of 55db this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I was just wondering something now @Silver do you think all phones/tablets mics would have the same sort of sensitivity or that they would be more a less equal?



I am not sure @Clouds4Days but i doubt it
Maybe someone who is a sound expert can chime in here

Maybe the software adjusts for the sensitivity of the microphone, who knows

The best would be the same person with the same device and software to measure all the devices.

Ok, maybe we should mominate someone to be the official dB rating measurer. Hehe
Everyone on the forum can send all their atties to Mr Fisher for sound testing. He has enough microphones to run a recording studio! Only kidding. 

Interesting though...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I just did another test on the goon , my previous reading was 48db holding my phone close to the atty .
> I held the mic part this time almost against the Goon and got a reading of 55db this time



Actually, if one is measuring the sound of the atty from one's own perspective, the best is to get the atty aboit the same distance to the mic as it is to your ears, i.e. Quite close.

For measuring how it bothers others, then it must be further away, say a 1m test...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/4/17)

Oh wow interesting exercise... the noise doesn't generally bother me but it does annoy people around me like family... the BB seems to be the quietest of the current devices I'm using coming in at 53dB... the Skyline at 55dB... but the house is a bit noisy with the TV on and people talking so will redo when it's nice and quiet. My keyboard is a lot more noisy at 74db while I'm typing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Actually, if one is measuring the sound of the atty from one's own perspective, the best is to get the atty aboit the same distance to the mic as it is to your ears, i.e. Quite close.
> 
> For measuring how it bothers others, then it must be further away, say a 1m test...



Im going to conduct a test like that now @Silver give me 15 min and i will report back

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AndreH (28/4/17)

johan said:


> All noisy (whistler) devices can be fixed and/or quiet down. The noise is generated (or amplified) by sharp air entry- and exit vents - just take some fine sandpaper and round the air vents (inside as well as outside), problem solved.


Definitely going to try this in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

johan said:


> All noisy (whistler) devices can be fixed and/or quiet down. The noise is generated (or amplified) by sharp air entry- and exit vents - just take some fine sandpaper and round the air vents (inside as well as outside), problem solved.



Thanks @johan !
Missed that post of yours 

The noise coming from my subtank and Kayfun is not really whistling from air but it sounds like its the vaporisation itself. The noise when just pressing the fire button without inhaling is virtually the same as when inhaling as well - at least on these two atties. So fixing the whistling on these is not an issue.


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/17)

Ok so the Test subjects from left to right
SM25
Goon 24
Kylin
Hadaley
SM22
Snapdragon v1.5



First up SM25
Ear distance 34db:



1M away 24db:




Next up Goon 24
Ear distance 34db



1M away 25db




3rd up Kylin
Ear distance 41db



1M away 25db




4th up Hadaly
Ear distance 44db



1M away 24db




5th up SM22
Ear distance 49db



1M away 38 db




Last up Snapdragon 1.5
Ear distance 54db



1M away 39db



Conclusion: smaller attys seem to be louder than the larger atties and also the more restricted the airflow the louder they are.

I also found most larger attys from 1meter away were all very close to the same reading around 25db

My findings the SM22 and snapdragon were the loudest and bothe are 22mm attys , the snapdragon was the loudest and it can only be because the airflow is the most restricted from all the attys tested.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Wow, that is super @Clouds4Days 
Thanks for all the tests!
Like your conclusions. 

Just one thing, please can you take a reading of no noise in yoir test environment. I would like to see.
I have a feeling your environment is very quiet. 
Making me worried now about my home. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, that is super @Clouds4Days
> Thanks for all the tests!
> Like your conclusions.
> 
> ...



My lounge was also noisy at around 30db so i did the DB Test in the bedroom, with doors closed so that i didnt have too much interferance it jumps between 6db and 14db

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Where did you test the dB of your atties?
Thats where you need to test the no noise reading

Anyway, i think your place is very quiet. 
My no noise is about 35-40dB

I am now very curious and potentially envious. I may need to come sleep at your place some time @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Where did you test the dB of your atties?
> Thats where you need to test the no noise reading
> 
> Anyway, i think your place is very quiet.
> ...



Both were tested in the same place.
Lol... Its strange because i also live close to the R24 Highway, but tonight is a bit quiet especially since our neighbours arent having any parties...

O wait its only 22:50 they usually only decide to start making noise around 01:00

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (28/4/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Your subtank is a noisy bugger @Silver
> 
> Just downloaded the app now.
> And ran two setups taking deep inhales.
> ...


Kylin noise levels because of the leaks.. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (29/4/17)

She's a screamer I tell you, and.........oh, sorry. Wrong thread

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## craigb (29/4/17)

It's a bit noisy in the complex at the moment. At arms length my Azeroth doesn't even register.

Will try again tonight, when all the other units are asleep you can hear a worm dart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (29/4/17)

Very interesting thread @Silver. 
I can't find any of my iPads as my son takes them and uses them for entertainment so I'll install that app when I eventually an re united with them.
Using another app I get 17db ambient noise. 
37db with thr kayfun. 
50db with a Ol16.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/17)

Christos said:


> Very interesting thread @Silver.
> I can't find any of my iPads as my son takes them and uses them for entertainment so I'll install that app when I eventually an re united with them.
> Using another app I get 17db ambient noise.
> 37db with thr kayfun.
> 50db with a Ol16.



Thanks @Christos 
Good to see the KF is quieter. Lol


----------



## Christos (29/4/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> Good to see the KF is quieter. Lol


Yup looks like 20db for the kayfun. It is one of the most silent vapes I have. I suspect the ol16 is noisier because of the wild clapton build I have in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/17)

Christos said:


> Yup looks like 20db for the kayfun. It is one of the most silent vapes I have. I suspect the ol16 is noisier because of the wild clapton build I have in it


Ya, you like your wild noisy claptons!


----------



## Christos (29/4/17)

Silver said:


> Ya, you like your wild noisy claptons!


I like my standard coils very much.
I'm just experimenting with coil building lately. 
2/3 of my OL16's have plain 26awg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (29/4/17)

Slightly off topic but worth a smile...myself and a mate were trying to remove a snouted cobra from my garden last week, and while my mate was inspecting the hole snakey was down I took a toot on my sub box mini and my mate spun round with a look of terror in his eyes as he thought the cobra was right behind him...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Christos (29/4/17)

Neal said:


> Slightly off topic but worth a smile...myself and a mate were trying to remove a snouted cobra from my garden last week, and while my mate was inspecting the hole snakey was down I took a toot on my sub box mini and my mate spun round with a look of terror in his eyes as he thought the cobra was right behind him...


This post made my day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (1/5/17)

This (unscientific) study was performed with a Medusa RDTA @ 30W with dual 8 wrap NI80 26AWG ID 3mm. 0.4ohm.

Ambient noise this fine public holiday peaked at 48db... bloody Randy birds in the background.




Holding the microphone at arms length gave us a peak of 68db, apparently conversation level. Which is fair, because the Geekvape medusa should be a conversation piece.



Up close and personal, we peaked at 87db, like driving through rush out traffic with the windows closed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro (2/5/17)

Silver said:


> I don't mind the gentle sound of a mellow vaporising taking place
> 
> But some devices are noisier than others and they can cause a bit of bother, especially when watching TV with the wife. Or when working and trying to concentrate - I like my silence
> 
> ...



And I thought I had too much time on my hands @Silver!  

Can see where it might be an issue for some folks though, so definitely a valid thread idea that could be interesting. 

In dead quiet if I notice sound at all when vaping it's just a fire button that clicks, not always but sometimes air passing thru a noisier AFC design or on the rare occasions when joose bubbles up thru and onto the coils the snapping and popping as it boils away. Oh, and the cussing when I get vape mail that turns out to be pure junk that doesn't live up the BS hype. 

I hear so little because I permanently lost my high frequency hearing in the mid 60's from constantly being around and flying Navy jets and turboprops during my military service. So all I hear is mid to lower freq's. That has came in handy at times. But it is mostly a PITA for many, many common, daily things. Socializing being one of them as I have a hard time with ladies higher pitched voices, voices with accents and sorting all voices out of background noise. I got along by leaning how to read lips if I could see them. As a nature lover who spent most of his life in the outdoors I still miss hearing song birds sing/chirp and many of the multitude of other sounds of nature. I haven't heard many of them for near 50 years. It slowly gets worse with age, so I am also loosing the mid ranges. I might be going deaf and blind, but I'm still kicking one day at a time for now.


----------



## Silver (2/5/17)

Sorry about the hearing @Spydro 
Reading your comments does put this all in perspective though

Since I made this thread, I have been paying a bit more attention to the noises that come out of the vape devices - and i will be more grateful that I can hear them now


----------



## Chukin'Vape (2/5/17)

This is such a big deal for me, if a tank / rda / rdta is slightly noisy then I would rather avoid buying it. I have also found that it depends on the build you put in the device - you can definitely lower your decibels depending on how you build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

